
2019 Year in Review: What Dappened Around the Decentralized World - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/2019-year-in-review-what-dappened-around-the-decentralized-world
======
jungong
DeFi dapps are thriving in 2019. Some quick stats summarize the overall DeFi
ecosystem so far:

\- More than $525 million flowed through DeFi in Q3 \- DeFi dapps have
contributed over 58% of the volume of Ethereum dapps in Q3 \- $650 million has
locked in DeFi

Our future wealth manager will be on the blockchain and the DeFi ecosystem
momentum excites us most!

